# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  8.12.07. РЕН-ТВ,  передача "С.С.С.Р."

## Бритни Булгакова

_Смотрим в 22.50 (мск)_

Программа полностью не посвящена суициду, только часть. Прозвучали такие фразы как "Обычные люди среди нас становятся самоубийцами!", "Как разпознать среди своих близких самоубийцу?"
Посмотрим!

P.S. кстати, после этой передачи вроде бы триллер "с мясом" _Хостел-2_, от себя рекомендую 8)

----------


## Betta

хотела посмотреть и не получилось....что там было то?кто нить смотрел?!

----------


## riogo

народ дайте ссылку

----------


## BlackBlood

смотрел.... показали как   спасатели открывают закрытую дверь, мать заходит в квартиру а там сына её висит.  вроде так было

----------

